# How do you convince the disinterested?



## 50years (Nov 23, 2015)

I am new to the world of prepping for calamity, but I have been doing a lot of homework lately. International (and homegrown, for that matter) terrorists are certainly a serious threat to the United States, and that is something I take quite seriously. However, my main concern right now is what will happen if and when the U.S. is hit with an EMP from either an unfriendly nation or a natural solar flare.

It goes without saying that the vast majority of the citizens of our country, our government, and our infrastructure are not prepared to handle the aftermath of a total loss of the grid. As we here all know, it is up to us to prepare our immediate families for the possibility of a life changing disaster. It is up to us to spread the word as far and as loud as possible to open peoples' eyes to what's possible. However, I have encountered what I call "the look" from both my wife and my mother when trying to discuss an EMP or solar flare. They both look at me with a hint of pity, a bit of sadness, and more than enough alarm to raise my blood pressure. I've finally gotten them both to believe in preparing for the possibility of a bad storm that might make procuring food difficult, but how do you go about showing a doubter that you're not crazy? That an EMP or solar flare are all too real and a threat? How do you get people to open their eyes?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

The vast majority of things we do for preparedness apply to the vast majority of scenarios we may face. Things, like food, water, and protection are needed in all of them and the ways we prepare are similar as well.

I don't think it is necessary for anyone to agree on the likelihood of any particular event, only the general ideas involved.

If you are particularly concerned about a certain scenario, such as an emp, then there will be a few things you might want to do such as protect some electronics in a faraday type enclosure. Really isn't too big of a deal in the grand scope of things if you don't make it one. The electronics you protect will likely be of use in other scenarios anyways.


Anyways, fiction is always an option, there is some decent stuff out there these days, but people's response is hit or miss. "One second after" is a popular book on the subject of emp, though the dramatic turn things take might be "a bit much" for some.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

How do you convince someone who thinks you're crazy that you're not crazy? You can't.

All you can do is prep. Doesn't matter what you're prepping for, as long as you're prepared. The proof is if/when what you think will happen, happens.

As long as you're prepped.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

It's doesn't matter what others think, including family, when getting prepared. It doesn't have to be a complete lifestyle change, it can be done very quietly and under the radar. If you're asked why, present a reasonable argument why. "To be ready for a short term food shortage caused by ________." is way better than "The Zombies are coming!".

Start out with small things that you know you'll need, and that you use everyday. All you're doing is keeping a little extra on hand. Buy it on sale, and it's nothing more than wise shopping. Slowly increase items that aren't quite as obvious, but just as important.

Plus, have your family watch the news with you, and discuss what's happening in the world today. If that doesn't open their eyes, then be discreet about it now, they'll thank you later and you will be their hero, because you had the foresight to plan ahead!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*YOU can't!*

You cannot! By trying to convince others, what most of them get is that if and when things get bad, you are the best person to depend on. You've already tipped your hand. If and when those people come to visit you, you better include them and help them, because if you don't, they will leave and come back with help.

I have found that situations can help some people prepare for some things. When Fukishima happened, I had potassium iodide tablets, for me. I talked to those close to me about the potential of Fukishima and monitored radiation levels on a website everyday for a very long time. Of course there were no tablets available to buy then. Someone I know ordered tablets for 10 people. Has he done anything else to prep? No. It is a joke to him. But he has iodide tablets!

I do not believe in preaching to people. Either they get it, or they do not. Some people get Jesus, some do not. Some people get prepping, some do not.

I have thought about this, a lot. I think the thing to do is to realize that in a SHTF situation, one of the things you have to be prepared for is people appearing on your doorstep. If you can be in an isolated and unknown spot, you will be better off. If you have a group that you know you can prep with, you will be in great shape, if they can keep their mouths shut about you, what you have, and what you have done for prepping.

When SHTF, people are going to be as hysterical, crazy and "entitled" as you have ever seen them. You can prepare with food, water, supplies, preps, but you will almost have to disappear not to have lots of company in a true SHTF situation.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Subtle hints, if you must. Remember what Weedy said, how many friends and friends of friends do you want to prep for. OPSEC is of primary importance. We all come to the realization in our own time. For some it will be too late.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

50years said:


> I am new to the world of prepping for calamity, but I have been doing a lot of homework lately. International (and homegrown, for that matter) terrorists are certainly a serious threat to the United States, and that is something I take quite seriously. However, my main concern right now is what will happen if and when the U.S. is hit with an EMP from either an unfriendly nation or a natural solar flare.
> 
> It goes without saying that the vast majority of the citizens of our country, our government, and our infrastructure are not prepared to handle the aftermath of a total loss of the grid. As we here all know, it is up to us to prepare our immediate families for the possibility of a life changing disaster. It is up to us to spread the word as far and as loud as possible to open peoples' eyes to what's possible. However, I have encountered what I call "the look" from both my wife and my mother when trying to discuss an EMP or solar flare. They both look at me with a hint of pity, a bit of sadness, and more than enough alarm to raise my blood pressure. I've finally gotten them both to believe in preparing for the possibility of a bad storm that might make procuring food difficult, but how do you go about showing a doubter that you're not crazy? That an EMP or solar flare are all too real and a threat? How do you get people to open their eyes?


First off hun, the government have their butts covered so they don't worry about nothing. the rest of us have to fend for ourselves.

Next, you can't make someone want to be prepared. all you can do is go about your the business of preparing with them in mind as to how much of everything you will need. You could talk yourself blue and they still won't believe you or want to think about something that scary happening in their little worlds.

Its what I did for many years before the hubby got on board.

and I don't tell anyone in the "meat" world that I know of about my preparations. I'm not leading people around by the hand to get them to wake up to reality and get prepared for anything. I figured it out on my own many years back so they can do it too. I keep my trap shut

Believe me IF an emp type situation occurred it won't be fixed quickly. you're looking at years before things even start to get to some sort of "normal". and it certainly wouldn't be out in the country lol it would be for the government and their cronies
they will sit back and wait out the craziness safe and sound in more or less luxury.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

The best way I have found to address preparedness with family and loved ones(yes, they are not all one in the same) is to compare it to insurance. I don't want to see my house burnt to the ground and I don't expect my house to be burnt to the ground but, I insure against such a catastrophic loss.

Just because it hasn't happened yet in my lifetime, doesn't mean it will never happen.

Then carry on as you know you must.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

50years said:


> ...how do you go about showing a doubter that you're not crazy? That an EMP or solar flare are all too real and a threat? How do you get people to open their eyes?


You don't. You can't change people, if we could, everyone would be normal like me. 

That's why we have Chevy's, Fords & Dodges. Republican, Democrats and Tea Party.

Wife likes cats in the house and the noise from having the TV turned on. Her rational is if she manages to hear a strange noise, it has to be a cat or from the TV, not from a Bogyman.

Me. I like peace and quite. Bogyman trying to sneak up on me, I'll be prepared and let him have both barrels.

If I try and change the wife or worst, she tries to change me, result will not end in a good marriage.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

After decades of prepping and getting the look from co workers and friends, I have come to the conclusion that there are preppers and there are non-preppers and the 2 will never agree.

But what should be a major concern to preppers is any non-prepper that knows that you are a prepper will be at your door when SHTF happens and may demand to be taken care of.

So, the way I handle it now is, I don't tell anyone, I don't try to convince any one, and I keep to myself. OPSEC all the way!


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't initiate the prepping conversation, as I want my preps to remain my preps (family included). But, if someone else brings up the subject and is of similar mind, then I will gladly discuss the topic.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

The above offer realistic views. One possible thing you could do is have this current book by Ted Koppel. It is a scary realistic view of what may/will happen here in the USA.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/46038151?...3108648&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=116578110768&veh=sem


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I have always put up food from the garden & wild berries & orchard.
It is what we did all my life, it has nothing to do with SHTF.
It is a way of life!
I like old tools & when I find one, I buy it.
But being on this site has me rethinking food storage & non electric hand tools.
I got 6 old wood planes that are about 65 years old & am restoring them.
I told my daughter the good news & she said" I am going to be rich when you die, because I going to sale all your old junk.
I am leaving all my tools to my son.
Any son in law will have to bring his own Father tool.
So everyone dose not have to believe & maybe I am crazy, but I am harmless most of the time.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

a person will never change the mind of someone who believes that a emp wont happen.especially without the needed proof.so you might want to research .Carrington event 0f 1859..an here's a example of what took place..
​The *solar storm of 1859*, also known as the *Carrington event*,[1] was a powerful geomagnetic solar storm in 1859 during solar cycle 10. A solar coronal mass ejection hit Earth's magnetosphere and induced one of the largest geomagnetic storms on record. The associated "white light flare" in the solar photosphere was observed and recorded by English astronomers Richard C. Carrington and Richard Hodgson.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_storm_of_1859


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Something philosophical to consider: You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink. A mule on the other hand may just dig in so you don't even get to the water.

For the food part, start small by buying a can or two extra of food. Either 'misunderstand' the grocery list, or do the food prices are going up scenario. Ideally, you should get your SO involved in couponing or some other money saving hobby/interest and build off of that.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

*This Thread Made Me Smile The Ultimate Paradox/Dilema*

You are so right that the same people who are disinterested and will look at you as crazy will be the first people using force to get to your food, water, etc. Here's the total dilema, at least it is for me, living in a large metropolitan city. All the professional people I am friends with and patients of (Dentist, My Primary Doctor, etc.) when I even remotely breach the subject of surviving TEOTWAWKI (I consider SHTF as temporary where you can always "get out of town") all basically reply the same, "Who would want to live in that kind of world". Well I would but there is no point in taking it further with them. I know if I broached my neighbors or a group of people with the idea of us each putting up $500 a year for food and water stocks that would last a year plus and for which they are free to use anyway, don't want to know. IE, if say you are going to use $100 of Spaghetti during the year anyway, instead of buying it piecemeal buy it a year in advance.

So then comes the thought of trying to place an ad to get people together from my area online. The problem with that to me is many of these people are what I consider "Undesirable" and I don't want to know. So what is the answer? Right now I unfortunately don't have one. Bottom line is, I'd rather take a chance being unprepared by myself then getting involved with "Undesirables". PS I define undesirables as people who've been in prison, had drinking/drug problems, can't fit into society and the workplace if they made the effort, hardcore people. Basically people I don't want to have over in my house or know. "Undesirable" is a relative term as I'm sure many of the same people could consider me from their viewpoint, "undesirable", as I have no weapon training experience, don't believe in fighting or risking my life for a cause, etc.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Sheeple are a different species even though the appear fairly similar to self aware humans, they are a product of Nanny state / libtard idiocracy programs sometime they wake up and morph into full thought processors. 
Most people want to save others after the awaken to a larger world view but people stuck in the sheeple mind set are not ready to be convinced. They don't mind living in a world where pro sports and actors are way over payed while military vets starve, but they certainly can't see living in a world where there is no TV to keep them sedated :brickwall:


----------



## offgridcooker (Mar 5, 2012)

Appeal to common sense, and use indirect approach 
Don't say preperation, say stocked up.
Talk about stocking up for lean times, buying in bulk to save up to half, make fewer trips to the store.
Let them decide on their own, 
And let them think that it was actually their idea, and you learned from them.
Yes I can be real sneaky and manipulative.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

You can't convince a snowflake it's going to warm up.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

It took a few years for my husband to even see prepping as useful. The first time he was out of work and we didn't have to scramble to cover the bills and buy food for the family really cleared things up for him. That and moving the family to a cabin in the mountains where the nearest store was at the base of the mountain helped. Being snowed in without food would have been the death of him... 

Don't rush it. And don't give away all your prep plans.


----------



## Oomingmak (Feb 26, 2015)

I know this is going to sound harsh, but I really don't give a damn about everyone else when it comes to being prepared. I worry about those close to me and everyone else is on their own. The information is out there and easy to find if they are interested. If not, so be it. Individuals that have to be pushed endlessly are the same people that will usually be a burden in hard times.

You cannot undo the last 50 years of social engineering. There is nothing to worry about, the government will look after you, don't worry about the intrusions "You have nothing to hide do you?" mindset took a long time to develop and refine in our society........ so it can't be fixed easily. 

With life partners and very close family members and friends, indifference is not an option. Introduction should be slow and focused. All you really have to do is demonstrate the purpose of it in real life occurrences, like Grimm pointed out with a spouse seeing the value in keeping a stock pile of food and other supplies during a period of unemployment.

I have found it is often useful to simply point out the problems that people are experiencing during natural disasters like hurricanes, floods, blizzards and such. It does not take long, and if there is any electrical charge there to begin with, the light will come on.


----------



## Jeanie (May 4, 2010)

Tuesday afternoon as my mixer was purring away at pumpkin pie batter, the power went out. Holiday guests arrived. Much food got set out in cold weather. As darkness set in "the non-preppers" were entertained by all my prepper contraptions stowed all round the house. I assured them that I had cereal and small containers of almond milk and nuts for breakfast. Hope they were influenced by the "entertainment". However, it was a wake-up for me. Many batteries had been left too long in various lanterns and had to start over with new ones. Some devices simply didn't work. Must check stock more often or store better. Comments? Storage? Easy heating stoves? Too windy for BBQ or SUNOVENS.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

thats why i do what i do for power outages.i have a camping lantern that can be recharged by the way of a car lighter,or electric outlet.2 brooklyn lanterns,6 oil lamps,1 headlamp.and i dunno how many flashlights.and a eton am/fm/weather radio with a solar panel hand crank and power cord..i'll put each item to use time to time.just to run down the batteries.then recharge them..i still need a back-up generator for the fridge.and back heat sources for the winter..and a back up plan of some kind for the summer.on acount my mom cant handle the summer heat,due to her health...


----------



## Jeanie (May 4, 2010)

I like the idea of car lighter recharge!!! Thank You jimLe. ~Watching me scavenge about the dark house for backups and returning with packages of all sizes of batteries provided quite the entertainment. Must find the solar battery charger. But have not found solar gadgets to be all that reliable. Technology just not there yet. (?)


----------



## Jeanie (May 4, 2010)

Does anyone prefer one recharge battery brand over another?


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

generally speaking, I do think you can convince those who are not interested in preparedness. I also think that if you try, they will likely think you are strange. 

I dont try to convince liberals of anything
I dont try to convince anti gun people of anything
I dont try to convince the unprepared to prepare. 

I will however try to foster a preparedness mindset in those who express and and interest in that common goal.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

all of my rechargeable batteries are energizer batteries..but then again.thats what wal mart carries.and i havent had any trouble with them.and i have 2 D batteries since 2009.in which theyve been run down and recharged who knows how many times..


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

on the subject of batteries, I decided a few years ago to limit I gear choice to items that use only one kind of battery. It has made everything so much easier to manage.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

In 07 we had an ice storm. No electricity for 11 days.. We were out of electricity for 60 seconds! A full house generator is the best investment you can make.

Several friends told of plumbing that froze up which cost thousands to fix. Someone tried to break into our house. Luckily my wife was home with her 12 gauge. I was at a Center taking care of displaced people. Five other houses in the neighborhood we broke into because they were empty. What did that save us? In that storm alone the genny paid for itself.

It turned an emergency into a minor inconvenience.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

What is the cost range of these generators and don't they make a lot of noise?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

PeachesBackwards said:


> What is the cost range of these generators and don't they make a lot of noise?


Prices range from several hundred to a few thousand. Noise is an issue. Honda makes the EU2000i that is about a thousand and is relatively quiet and easy on fuel. It can be coupled with a twin for 4Kw if you need that much. There is also an EU3000i but I don't have any experience with that one.


----------

